# Pokewalker



## DevilGopher (Mar 16, 2010)

I just went on a walk.  (About 4k)
I had a mareep in my pokewalker and it was level nine.  I managed to accumulate Roughly 8000 steps and 400 watts.  When I took my pokemon out, It gained  *<big>ONE LEVEL.</big>*  I wasn't impressed. :U  Can you're pokemon only gain one level?  Can watts do anything other than find pokemon or items?  If not, the pokewalker is not particularly useful.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, the whole one level thing pisses me off. Pokewalker is only good for the items and rare Pokemon.


----------



## bittermeat (Mar 16, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Pokewalker is only good for the items and rare Pokemon.


.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 16, 2010)

My friend caught a Niddoking yesterday .. it was funny he was so happy.


----------



## DevilGopher (Mar 16, 2010)

How would you get rare pokemon? o_o  Is it random?


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 16, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=poke+walker   , Got cha covered!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.serebii.net/heartgoldsoulsilver/pokewalker-area.shtml


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 16, 2010)

The only use for the Pokewalker so far for me are the rare pokemon you get from it.  Heck, you can find many pokemon that have moves that they can't normally learn at that level, or can't learn at all (cough Flying/Surfing Pikachu cough).  But still, it's going to be more fun when they have more tracks to gain from an online event  .


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

How do you catch the Pokemon if you find them?

And how many can you catch per walk?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 17, 2010)

The Pok


----------



## John102 (Mar 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The Pok


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> The Pok


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The Pok


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 17, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The Pok


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marcus (Mar 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 17, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 17, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

